# who here actualy got help with the email/password situation



## TungstenTheWolf (May 23, 2016)

Just wondering if the staff is actually responding to the emails sent to accounts@furaffinity.net


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

I got help within 2 hours


----------



## Khaiyote (May 23, 2016)

I sent an email to that account last night around 9:30 with all of the info they asked for, and have yet to hear anything.


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

Khaiyote said:


> I sent an email to that account last night around 9:30 with all of the info they asked for, and have yet to hear anything.


They might have a high requests right now, they should eventually respond. I sent my email about 15 minutes after they opened the site again.


----------



## Khaiyote (May 23, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> They might have a high requests right now, they should eventually respond.


Oh I am sure they do, I understand. Just keeping myself busy and trying not to whine lol. The only reason I posted was to get a feel for how things are going, since official updates are few and far between.


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

Khaiyote said:


> Oh I am sure they do, I understand. Just keeping myself busy and trying not to whine lol. The only reason I posted was to get a feel for how things are going, since official updates are few and far between.


Given the amount of staff FA has, I'd imagine they're backed up with loads of emails. But as soon as you get an email, their help should be quick. Mine was as simple as logging into an old DA account, which was linked on my FA, and messaging the admin saying the email I had was outdated on FA.


----------



## Khaiyote (May 23, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Given the amount of staff FA has, I'd imagine they're backed up with loads of emails. But as soon as you get an email, their help should be quick.


That would be fantastic, not sure how I would have anything linked to my FA, not very tech savvy, but I am trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

Khaiyote said:


> That would be fantastic, not sure how I would have anything linked to my FA, not very tech savvy, but I am trying to stay optimistic.


If you said you had a steam or DA or whatever on the account, where the contact info was, they will probably use one of those to help. If you didn't post any other accounts or info to contact you elsewhere, I'm not sure what they might do to restore your email.


----------



## NiGHTS4life (May 23, 2016)

I got no response.


----------



## Khaiyote (May 23, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> If you said you had a steam or DA or whatever on the account, where the contact info was, they will probably use one of those to help.


I did have a journal posting about streaming on Picarto, perhaps that will help. Thank you very much for your insight :3


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

Khaiyote said:


> I did have a journal posting about streaming on Picarto, perhaps that will help. Thank you very much for your insight :3


No problem! I wasn't sure how they were going to do it myself


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734821455393873920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734905116441104384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734905769833947136All the updates on their Twitter.  That is a LOT of emails x.o Over a thousand and still more to work on.


----------



## Suki-Dono (May 23, 2016)

TungstenTheWolf said:


> Just wondering if the staff is actually responding to the emails sent to accounts@furaffinity.net



I emailed them yesterday around 11pm or so. Been 24 hours now and still nothing.
Worried I will loose my main account.
I managed to get my singing account back up but my main art and suiting account are locked.
I use the same email for everything witch may be why I am having this issue.

If I get things all back to normal I'm making emails specifically for each account this time...


----------



## Shiveneve (May 24, 2016)

I'm just curious if anyone else that's having problems is routed through gmail?  I'm wondering if the reason I've not received anything from them (including 4 attempted password resets) is because my domain is handled via gmail.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

Shiveneve said:


> I'm just curious if anyone else that's having problems is routed through gmail?  I'm wondering if the reason I've not received anything from them (including 4 attempted password resets) is because my domain is handled via gmail.



I've honestly always had an issue when it came to gmail.  Part of the reason I no longer use that email for password resets.  I'd ask for a password reset, or send an activation code to my gmail account and wouldn't get it till the next day.  When the code or reset link is no longer active.  
Doesn't happen ALL the time, just when it was really important.


----------



## keeshah (May 24, 2016)

Been 27 hours since i sent in the email for help recovering my account.
still no reply  :/


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2016)

I am going through the forums and closing threads of this vein.  It's not meant to be discourteous, and more simply to keep them from blotting out other discussion or issues that could be brought forward.

The announcement journal on the main site ( [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ) gives you the direction needed to correct this issue.  Please follow its instructions.

If you are unable to email site staff for assistance, you can use an alternate account to create a trouble ticket, under the 'Account Problem' heading.

Staff are working very hard on getting accounts restored, and we're sorry this unintended side effect resulted from the reset.  But we had to be sure that account integrity was preserved, and staff have been ready and waiting to begin responding to any account requests that occurred as a result.  When you send in your request for service for the account(s) you need access to it will be logged, and it will be placed in a queue for staff to act on.  Response time may vary, but it will be addressed as quickly as possible.


----------

